# Can't hit any clubs other than my driver anymore



## Lord Cal (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but I need help fixing my golf game. I'm 18 and this is about my 4th year actively golfing, I have probably gone about 30-40 times over that span. My brother who is a pretty good golfer taught me for the first year and helped me get clubs. I was never by any means a good golfer but I always enjoyed it and for the first two years I had a pretty consistent shot. I didn't always hit it accurately or far but the majority of my shots with all of my clubs went in the air and a decent distance. I could usually get on the green in regulation or one shot after and my low scores were caused by my attrocious putting. I don't know what happened to me over the years but it seems I have gotten progressively worse apart from my driving and putting. For the past two years I can usually get a nice drive off the tee and then every ball I try to hit with my wood, irons, or wedges I hit it all wrong and it goes ahead maybe 5 yards without leaving the ground. I know I'm hitting the ball wrong in some fashion. I have been told that I have a nice swing by a lot of good golfers so I think my mechanics are fine besides my hips. My brother and father say my hips move too much up and down in my swing and that they should remain level but I can't really correct it no matter how much I think about not doing it. Only being able to hit my driver well has taken all the fun out of one of my favorite sports to play and any tips on how to correct this problem would be greatly appreciated. Sorry for the long post as well I didn't want to leave out any information that could be important. Thank you.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Is there any way you could have someone take a video of your swing, maybe on your phone, then post it here or on YouTube with a link here?

The golf swing is a funny thing. Because every club is a different length, we really need a variety of different swings because our posture over long or short clubs changes what we do so much. Somne people are more comfortable in a certain posture and not so much in others. It's certainly not an uncommon problem, so you aren't in the minority.


----------

